# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  EastEnders Spoilers Week 11 (14 - 18 March 2011)

## Perdita

Monday 14 March
8.00-8.30pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders

Ricky and Carol are shocked when they discover that Liam has been suspended from school, in the week's first visit to Albert Square.

Meanwhile, Fatboy gets a market stall.

Elsewhere, Lauren feels guilty about the way she treated Whitney and tries to get in contact with her.

Tuesday 15 March
7.30-8.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders

Mercy tries to get Fatboy to talk about his family, in the latest drama from Walford.

Elsewhere, when Lauren and Ricky find out that Janine doesn't know where Whitney is they are outraged, leading to Lauren and Janine going in search of her.

Thursday 17 March
7.30-8.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders

Lauren and Janine discover just how much danger Whitney is in, in today's visit to Albert Square.

Thursday 17 March
7.30-8.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders

Lauren and Janine discover just how much danger Whitney is in, in today's visit to Albert Square.


Friday 18 March
Time to be confirmed BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders


Will Whitney be able to escape her dangerous situation?

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2011), Dutchgirl (27-02-2011), matt1378 (07-03-2011), tammyy2j (24-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Fatboy gets a market stall


So what can he be selling?

----------


## alan45

Janine sparks outrage on EastEnders later this month when she finally admits a startling truth to Whitney's loved ones, confessing that she doesn't have a clue where the troubled teenager is.

Following Whitney's decision to leave the Square with Rob, Janine has told everyone that her former flatmate is now staying with Ryan. However, when Lauren starts to ask some awkward questions, Janine finally has to come clean.

In the aftermath of Janine's confession, tempers flare and everyone turns against her - in particular Ricky, who can't believe that she's been lying for so long.

However, a defiant Janine points out that she's not the only one who should take responsibility for what's happened to Whitney. But Ricky continues to rant and Max has to calm the situation by holding him back.

A Walford source said: "Ricky is livid with Janine - she had promised to look after Whitney and all this time she has been lying that Whitney is at Ryan's when she had no clue where she was.

"Ricky sees Whitney as family, even though she is not his own and he feels guilty that he hadn't realised what was going on with her, but he's had a lot on his plate since Bianca went to prison and he holds Janine responsible."





Episode airs March 15th

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

March 14th

Lauren is fed up following an argument with Abi and when she looks at her phone, she feels guilty as she reads an old text from Whitney saying sorry. Later, Lauren calls Whitney and leaves her a voicemail apologising. As Janine has lied that Whitney is with Ryan, Lauren asks Mo if she has Ryan's phone number, but Mo tells her to ask Janine. Janine overhears this and hides in the Minute Mart to avoid Lauren's questions. Soon afterwards, Lauren receives a call from Whitney but her phone is jammed and she can't answer it.

As the day continues, Janine continues to hide from Lauren but Lauren eventually catches up with her. When Lauren refuses to take no for an answer, Janine gives her a fake number for Ryan. Later, Fatboy manages to fix Lauren's phone and there's a voicemail message on it from a man who declares he's not Whitney and there'll be trouble if Lauren phones again. Lauren is adamant that her call to Whitney was the right number and everyone begins to worry. When they confront Janine and ask where Whitney is, Janine is finally forced to confess that she has no idea…

Meanwhile, Vanessa and Jodie are planning a shopping trip but Darren throws a spanner in the works by turning up with baby George, wanting Jodie to look after him while he goes to a car auction. With Darren gone, Jodie secretly takes George to Heather's and asks her to look after him. While out with Vanessa, Jodie receives a call from Darren and she pretends that George is with her. He then says that he'll be back from the auction in 20 minutes' time, leaving Jodie with no choice but to rush to get George back. Darren arrives back on the Square and sees George with Heather in the launderette. He's furious, but Jodie suddenly appears from the back room and says that she came in to use the bathroom. To her relief, Darren accepts the story.


Elsewhere, Ricky and Carol are concerned when Liam reveals that he has been suspended from school; Fatboy is thrilled to secure Whitney's empty pitch at the market; Abi and Jay make plans to go to the launderette at the same time; Carol tells Janine that she can't keep floating in and out of the kids' lives, prompting Janine to say that she will give up the flat and move back in; and Mercy comforts Fatboy when he explains that his dad has lost his job, his parents are splitting up and he needs to earn his own living now.

March 15th

Lauren and Ricky are stunned and angry following Janine's confession that she has no idea where Whitney is. Carol and Max soon become involved in the discussion and Janine finds herself facing questions from all directions as everyone points out how vulnerable Whitney is. When Ricky tells Janine that he can't believe she kept this from him, she starts to feel guilty - but she soon gets angry and defensive, pointing out that they all failed to help Whitney when she needed them. Ricky then phones Ryan to get some answers, but Ryan explains that he hasn't seen Whitney for the past three weeks.


With everyone panicking, Carol decides that she needs to see Connor because he may know where Whitney is. When Carol turns up at his house, Connor is pleased to see her - but Carol makes it clear that she's only there for information about Whitney. She soon realises that she only ever fell for Connor because of her grief over Billie, and when he tries to make a move on her, she slaps him away and Connor is gutted to realise that Carol never had strong feelings for him. Back at Pat's house, Tiffany tells the adults that she knows where Whitney is as she'd previously told her about meeting a man called Rob who owns a club on Stanham Road. Afterwards, Janine and Lauren decide to go and look for Whitney. 

Carol returns home, grabs Billie's urn and heads to Dot's house. She asks Dot to tell Jim that she brought Billie round for a final time and will now be scattering his ashes in the park. At the same time, Lauren and Janine arrive at Stanham Road but they go their separate ways following an argument. Lauren stops people in the street and shows them Whitney's photo, but has no luck until she spots Whitney by a pub with a group of men. When Lauren calls out, Whitney seems spaced out and walks into the pub.

Meanwhile, Mercy advises Fatboy to put his skills as a handyman to good use - he's good at fixing things so could use his new market stall for this purpose. As Fatboy gets set up, Abi spots his sign and asks for his help in fixing her hair straighteners ahead of her launderette 'date' with Jay. Later, Abi arrives at the launderette and gets on extremely well with Jay. At the end of the date, Jay explains that he'd like to meet up again and leans in for a kiss on the cheek.

March 17th St Patricks Day

Lauren comes face-to-face with Whitney in the pub and explains how worried she and Janine have been about her. However, Whitney is reluctant to talk and seems keen to get away from Lauren. As Whitney leaves the bar and starts heading down the road, Lauren follows and hears Whitney explain that she loves Rob and he gives her everything she needs. When they arrive at the bedsit where Whitney is staying, Lauren realises that Rob has been paying off his debts by getting Whitney to sleep with his friends. Suddenly, Rob appears, asks Lauren why she is there and invites her out to a party with him and Whitney, but Lauren declines - insisting she has other plans.

Leaving the house, Lauren calls Janine and the pair meet up. As Lauren explains Whitney's situation, an associate of Rob's arrives back at the bedsit and Rob makes it clear to Whitney that she'll have to help him out again as he owes the man cash. At the same time, Janine is appalled by Lauren's discoveries and quickly heads off, vowing to get Whitney so they can bring her home. Alone in the cafÃ©, Lauren is startled when Rob turns up unexpectedly and invites her on his 'night out' for a second time. With Lauren refusing to co-operate, Rob behaves menacingly with her and orders her to keep her nose out of his business.


At the bedsit, Janine makes her attempt to get through to Whitney - reminding her that Rob is selling her for his own financial gain. However, Whitney defends Rob and refuses to listen - insisting that she's not a prostitute. Suddenly, Rob appears in the doorway and gets angry when Janine declares that Whitney is coming home with her. He smashes Janine's phone and, helpless, she leaves to re-join Lauren. It seems that Janine's words may have had an impact on Whitney as she tells Rob how worried her family are. However, he brands her ungrateful and orders her to get ready for the 'party' he has planned.

Back at the cafÃ©, Janine and Lauren try to call Whitney, but when she answers, Rob gets angry and grabs the phone off her - demanding to know who's on the other end. Panicking over what Rob could do, Lauren and Janine rush off in the direction of the bedsit. At the same time, Rob forces a reluctant Whitney to get into his car. Lauren and Janine turn up to see the pair head away - what can they do now?

March 18th

The current storyline featuring Whitney Dean will culminate in a special ten-minute episode, which is being featured as part of Comic Relief's night of TV on Friday 18th March. 

Will Whitney be able to escape her dangerous situation?

This episode will also be shown on BBC Three on Saturday, March 19 and as part of the EastEnders omnibus on BBC One on Sunday, March 20.

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2011), JustJodi (09-03-2011), parkerman (08-03-2011), tammyy2j (08-03-2011)

----------


## parkerman

I like the green for St Patrick's Day... :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (08-03-2011)

----------


## Perdita

As you probably already know, this Friday's episode of EastEnders will be a ten-minute special airing as part of Comic Relief's televised telethon.

Continuing the soap's sexual exploitation storyline, the episode will focus on Whitney Dean (Shona McGarty) and her new boyfriend Rob (Jody Latham), who has been using her for his own financial gain - as viewers will see in this Thursday's instalment.

Scheduling details for Friday's episode have been a bit sketchy, but EastEnders' official website has today confirmed that it will transmit after 8.30pm - thus out of its usual 8pm timeslot. It will also air twice on Sunday, March 20 - once as part of the usual omnibus on BBC One, and also on its own on BBC Three at 9.50pm.

Coronation Street is running as an hour-long episode on Friday, airing between 7.30pm and 8.30pm.

EastEnders bosses worked closely with Comic Relief while devising Whitney's storyline, which aims to highlight a problem that faces many young women in the UK.

DS

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2011), JustJodi (17-03-2011), Siobhan (16-03-2011)

----------

